# Icônes Léopard par défaut?



## Mythe Errant (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai installé Léopard mais j'ai toujours mes anciennes icones personnalisées. Comment faire pour remettre les îcônes de léopard?

Merci!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Octobre 2007)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai installé Léopard mais j'ai toujours mes anciennes icones personnalisées. Comment faire pour remettre les îcônes de léopard?
> 
> Merci!



Up pour cette intéressante question.
 J'ai le même problème, mes icônes perso ne collent pas du tout avec Léopard.


----------



## koeklin (27 Octobre 2007)

affichage de l'icone par d&#233;faut:
pomme i >mettre en surbrillance l'icone (en haut des infos) > pomme X
c'est tout!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Octobre 2007)

Merci !!!  :love:


----------



## Mythe Errant (27 Octobre 2007)

MERCI! c'est dingue!


----------

